# Need troubleshooting tip for desktop?



## shaiban001 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi,
Fed-up with my desktop that is getting switchedoff randomly. Problem may be in SMPS or in M/B. As a solution first I want to replace the SMPS as it will be cheap than M/B. However I bought this iball smps 5 months back only but how to prove to their service center that it has this problem.
So please suggest a descent smps (with SATA ofcourse) if possible with onsite warranty (so they come to collect it) or with easy customer service in Hyderabad.
Why I am thinking it is SMPS problem is, earlier I was using iball baby cabinet… but there I had hard disk crash problem very frequently (around 4 -5 in a year) and booting problem. So I took machine to some different engineers and got surprised that everybody had different views!!! But mostly was suspecting on SMPS and motherboard. So I changed the entire cabinet with a new SMPS (again iball smps). For around 3-4 months it was good. But now it is giving sudden switch off without any blue screen. This time at least no hard disk crash problem. Room temperature is also not very hot. It means, earlier this problem was not there but this time it came. Means it may be power supply. 
Thanks.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 7, 2013)

Even if its a motherboard problem, you should cahnge the PSU to some quality product. get the Corsair CX430V available for 2500-2600 at most places. If the problem occurs even after changing the PSU, then you may have to RMA the motherboard.


----------



## shaiban001 (Apr 7, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Even if its a motherboard problem, you should cahnge the PSU to some quality product. get the Corsair CX430V available for 2500-2600 at most places. If the problem occurs even after changing the PSU, then you may have to RMA the motherboard.


Do we really have to spend so much of amount on this foreign brand? A lot of household still using desi brands costing not more than 600-700 bucks and they never get a single problem!
2nd think is how its customer service? How much time they take? For this type of problem, how they will rectify it? Does it has onsite warranty?
Thanks.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 7, 2013)

> Corsair does not provide direct warranty in India. You'll have to take the product to the service center.

> 





> A lot of household still using desi brands costing not more than 600-700 bucks and they never get a single problem!



You seriously need to have a look at this thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html

> Reply after reading that thread.


----------



## shaiban001 (Apr 7, 2013)

This thread isn't answer of my question 
I am still worried why everybody is talking about Corsair only. It is so costly compare to our desi brands. Does it mean no desi brand matches with these videsi brands? How is that possible?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 7, 2013)

shaiban001 said:


> This thread isn't answer of my question
> I am still worried why everybody is talking about Corsair only. It is so costly compare to our desi brands. Does it mean no desi brand matches with these videsi brands? How is that possible?


h boy, that thread is filled with comparision of you Desi brand with Videshi brands. Just google for "local PSU disasters".

> Everyone recommends Corsair because they built the best consumer PSU in the world!

> Corsair CX430v2 is the minimum you should get. It's also Corsair's cheapest product (neglecting the VS450).


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 7, 2013)

@OP: say.... do you know about China mobile?? and its life? its a matter of luck when it goes kaput. and even if it lasts long enough, there is no need telling the quality of parts inside.

on the other hand, consider Nokia. even if the mobile is dropped, no problem. parts used? A-grade.

and then there is the question of A.S.S. and its quality.

same applies for PSU. Considering its the heart of the PC, always buy a good quality one. 
Corsair CX430V2 is enough for your PC and even though it does not have onsite warranty [which i believe none of the desi brands have ] its ASS is miles ahead of desi brands.


----------



## shaiban001 (Apr 7, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> @OP: say.... do you know about China mobile?? and its life? its a matter of luck when it goes kaput. and even if it lasts long enough, there is no need telling the quality of parts inside.
> 
> on the other hand, consider Nokia. even if the mobile is dropped, no problem. parts used? A-grade.
> 
> ...



Here your comparison with China mobile with Nokia ones doesn't fit into the picture. Everybody knows china mobiles work for some months only. And how many people use these ****. 
And if you think the PSU, whether it is Delhi's Nehru Bazaar or Jaipur's Raisar Market or Hyderabad's CTC, hardly people fit these corsair brands. And it is also not the case that these brands don't work. These brands work for years without any problem.
No hard feeling.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 7, 2013)

we salute your patriotism and your want of things made in India, but plainly said, electronics manufactured in india is simply not reliable.

that said, i drew that comparision to show how electronics made by reputed companies are good and better than their indian[or chinese] counterparts. i even pointed out the usage of quality material inside the things. and how they can stand some degree of abuse. 

if you are really worried about why we suggest Corsair, just stick to iBall.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 7, 2013)

shaiban001 said:


> Here your comparison with China mobile with Nokia ones doesn't fit into the picture. Everybody knows china mobiles work for some months only. And how many people use these ****.
> And if you think the PSU, whether it is Delhi's Nehru Bazaar or Jaipur's Raisar Market or Hyderabad's CTC, hardly people fit these corsair brands. And it is also not the case that these brands don't work. These brands work for years without any problem.
> No hard feeling.


I give up. OP, go for a VIP PSU and a _desi _​motherboard. Have fun with your paperweights


----------



## shaiban001 (Apr 7, 2013)

I am not against anybody. But I want to be convinced with all my queries.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 7, 2013)

shaiban001 said:


> I am not against anybody. But I want to be convinced with all my queries.


Post all of your queries on separate lines. That's much better when answering multiple questions.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 7, 2013)

shaiban001 said:


> I am not against anybody. But I want to be convinced with all my queries.



read this: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/104472-basic-guide-right-power-supply.html

and do a bit of google.


----------



## shaiban001 (Apr 7, 2013)

ha ha  you people are biased towards a single brand without all clarification.
bye.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 7, 2013)

No other company than Corsair produces such high quality psus. Seasonic has only a few quality products. Cooler master has only high end products which has comparable quality. Would you still call everyone biased if they suggested only xenon chips for servers, quadro for workstations, tesla for gpu clusters or noctua for air coolers? Grow up. Get some knowledge.

No other company than Corsair produces such high quality psus. Seasonic has only a few quality products. Cooler master has only high end products which has comparable quality. Would you still call everyone biased if they suggested only xenon chips for servers, quadro for workstations, tesla for gpu clusters or noctua for air coolers? Grow up. Get some knowledge.


----------



## shaiban001 (Apr 7, 2013)

Still this is not the answer of my question" thousands of people get desi PSU daily with their assembled brand and they don't get problem for many years"? Even I am using some local brand since 10 years at my hometown.. but it is working fine... what it means... it is only coincidence... if you say it is.. then I know hundreds of other people also who are using the same with this conincidence... I am not able to accept one thing.. how it is possible that no desi brand is producing quality products!!! How it is possible?
Again I am not hurting anybody's sentiments. I am just saying what is in these videsi PSUs that our desi brands lacking?


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 7, 2013)

Please post your configuration in details,for clarification or solutions.


----------



## Adhip007 (Apr 8, 2013)

OP : Even most of your desi bands are not desi ..most of these products are manufactured at China only. And people recommend Corsair because it is reliable and easily available and the capacitors they use are of high quality. There are other good bands too, like Antec, Seasonic, Cooler Master (Silent Pro models only), Thermaltake, Zalman, Tagan etc.

Most important, look for 80+ Certification while searching for any PSU. Invest in Good PSU it will increase the longevity of the other computer components like CPU, M/B GFX card etc.


----------



## topgear (Apr 8, 2013)

shaiban001 said:


> Still this is not the answer of my question" thousands of people get desi PSU daily with their assembled brand and they don't get problem for many years"? Even I am using some local brand since 10 years at my hometown.. but it is working fine... what it means... it is only coincidence... if you say it is.. then I know hundreds of other people also who are using the same with this conincidence... I am not able to accept one thing.. how it is possible that no desi brand is producing quality products!!! How it is possible?
> Again I am not hurting anybody's sentiments. I am just saying what is in these videsi PSUs that our desi brands lacking?



it's upto you to take the blue or red pill  anyway, look at the above suggestion and if you still feel like we are biased towards some particular brands only then feel free to get the best desi generic PSU you can find ... some brands I can suggest Zebronics, Colorsit, VIP etc. but get any of these only if you want some made in china labeled in India product only


----------



## CyberKID (Apr 8, 2013)

@ OP: Is it a sudden power off or a restart?
If it's a restart, it's possible that your PSU isn't able to provide your system, the power it needs.

As for your query about why the people are biased towards these foreign brands-
This problem of sudden restarts used to happen with me a few years ago. I bought a branded Zenith PSU in 2005. It worked well for around 3 years, then I felt the need to increase the HDD from 80 GB to get rid of the space crunch I was having. Soon after that I started getting frequent abnormal restarts. Since at that time, I didn't have an internet connection so readily available, I followed my gut feeling that my 250 watt PSU (Enhance) supplied with my system wasn't able to supply the power the hardware needed. I brought a 450 watt Zebronics PSU, and the frequent restarts were gone. The Zebronics PSU worked well for around till last year, after working well for 3 years (since 2009), This PSU conked off my motherboard, which served me over 7 years. Since my brother had a project to be submitted, he arranged a system from one of his friends. Since he had to work on the project, he took out the motherboard from his friends' PC and tried using that with my system, and .... this mobo was gone too. We weren't able to identify the issue. We got both the mobos checked and both had the same symptoms (Northbridge of both the mobos went kaput). Our immediate suspicion was on the PSU, since this was the only thing common with both the mobos, and since other hardware was working well.
I took a lesson from that incident and invested in a corsair VS 450 PSU, before anything else. Although, nothing is fail-safe, still, trust builds on these so called "foreign" brands because of hundreds of thousands of satisfied customers and users.
Moreover, what I feel is that the problem with Indian brands is not with their product quality but with their product support, which is missing, or too meagre, and product support is what adds a large chunk to the product's costs.
One more thing, these so called "foreign" brands comply with stringent rules as laid down by various standards organizations like ISO, IEEE, FCC, etc, which makes them much more trustworthy. Most of these foreign brands (trustworthy ones) deliver what they advertise.
I'll suggest, take a close look at one cheap desi PSU, and one like some corsair, or seasonic, etc, try feeling their build quality-their cabinet enclosure, quality of wires, connectors, etc, and you'll see the difference.
After all that, it's your wish to either go with a desi one, or choose a foreign one, but do consider what's at stake (may be your expensive hardware). But, we'll keep on suggesting whatever we feel worth suggesting.


----------



## nginx (Apr 8, 2013)

shaiban001 said:


> Still this is not the answer of my question" thousands of people get desi PSU daily with their assembled brand and they don't get problem for many years"? Even I am using some local brand since 10 years at my hometown.. but it is working fine... what it means... it is only coincidence... if you say it is.. then I know hundreds of other people also who are using the same with this conincidence... I am not able to accept one thing.. how it is possible that no desi brand is producing quality products!!! How it is possible?
> Again I am not hurting anybody's sentiments. I am just saying what is in these videsi PSUs that our desi brands lacking?



Hmm...let me see. The very first PC I bought had a desi PSU and it shorted out my motherboard after a year of use. The PSU was of course also smoked. I bought a Corsair PSU after that which lasted me 9 years. My current desktop also has a Corsair and working well for 2 years running now.

I bought a desi UPS 5 years ago which crapped out in less than 9 months. The battery life was down to only 2 minutes after 3 months of purchase and the UPS could never prevent the computer from rebooting once the power failed. Now I have an APC UPS 4 years running and no issues. Still giving 10 mins of runtime at the very minimum after power cut. The very first UPS bought 10 years ago was also APC and it lasted 4 years before I sold it due to decreased battery life but it still didn't fail mind you.

I bought a couple of Foxin mouse 4 years ago, pretty sure its desi brand. Both failed within 3 months. The left mouse button of one and the right button of another completely broke. Prior to buying this crap my Microsoft mouse lasted a good 5 years. Now I am using a Logitech, not the most reliable brand in my view but its working nonetheless without issue.

Bought Intex 4.1 speakers 5 years ago and the volume knob broke in less than a year and there was no way to change volume. Both the left speakers failed inside 2 years. Using Altec Lansing now. Not only is the sound quality incredible but so is the hardware quality.

Bought Techcom 2.5" enclosure for external HDD about 5 years ago. Controller failed within 2 months. Didn't learn my lesson and bought another one (not Techcom, but some other desi brand) in Feb this year and it failed last week. I have purchased 5-6 external hard drives from Seagate and WD over the last 7 years, never had issues like enclosure controller failing with them.

iBall USB hub, probably bought about 5 years ago. Right from Day 1 had random disconnection issues. Now I am using a Belkin hub that's been rock solid for many years.

Zebronics LAN card, Frontech TV Tuner Card, Frontech Headphone.....they all failed in less than a year. Need I say more?

I can go on and on but I think you get the drift. I have pretty much boycotted Indian products when it comes to electronics. It's simply not worth the hassle.

Edit: Oh yes, almost forgot about the icing on the cake i.e. the Micromax Funbook tablet, supposedly the best tablet made by an Indian company? Oh boy I think the less said about that abomination the better. We already have plenty of threads on TDF regarding its problems, no need to say anything more. I still regret not buying the Samsung Galaxy Tab to this day.


----------



## shaiban001 (Apr 8, 2013)

Below is my system configuration. 

Intel Core2Duo E6550 @2.33GHz
Intel board DG31PR
DDR2 RAM 1GB * 2
WD 1 TB SATA hard disk
Seagate 500GB external drive

This is not a restart it is sudden power off. And it happens sometimes very frequently but then again it works for many days without any problem. I am using Numeric UPS 600EX model. 
Let me know if you want any other info.


----------



## topgear (Apr 9, 2013)

this could be due to the UPS you are using.


----------



## shaiban001 (Apr 9, 2013)

When problem happened then I plugged the CPU directly in power point but still it was happening!!!


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 9, 2013)

Reset the Bios.Disconnect the PC from any power source.Take out the battery from the mother board.Press Power and Restart switch for 10sec leave it.Wait.25sec. Put the battery back in.Turn on PC.If problem persists Change the PSU and check.If you can try and borrow a PSU from a friend and check.If the culprit is the PSU get a better one. There are many.


----------



## shaiban001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks. Will try your advice. This is very intermittent problem. Needs a lot of time.


----------



## topgear (Apr 10, 2013)

make sure the cpu is not over heating but simply sating if you have the budget do buy a new quality psu without much hesitation .. it's worth the money you spend on a quality psu always.


----------

